# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  منابع -یادگیری-بیان تجربیات؟؟/

## sang9111

با سلام من در این مدت چند کتاب رو تا حدودی مطالعه کردم از جمله کتاب های C++‎ GUI Programming with Qt 4  و  Foundations.of.Qt.Development  می خواستم از شما عزیزان درخواست کنم  آیا منابع دیگری هست  یا چه روشی برای برای یادگیری برنامه نویسی viyual  بهتره  چون تجربه رو در کتابا نمی نوسند البته چیزهای یاد گرفتم ولی با کمک بهتر می شه ....
می خواستم اگر کسی مقاله qt آقای pahlvanzade رو داره لینکه دانلودشو بدهدچون لینکه قدیمیش کار نمی کنه  من در بعضی مباحث گیج شدم  ممنون از شما عزیزان

----------


## Nima_NF

> چون تجربه رو در کتابا نمی نویسند


بر عکس تجربه را در کتاب ها می نویسند که البته این بستگی به ناشر کتاب هم دارد . معمولا کتاب هایی که توسط افرادی غیر از سازنده اصلی ابزار منشر می شود بیشتر حاوی تجربه است ، اما در این مورد مطمئن باشید که تجربه در آن وجود دارد.

در هر حال دیدن کد های نوشته شده قبلی توسط برنامه نویسان یکی دیگر از بهترین راه های یادگیری هست. قسمتی همراه نصب Qt به نام Qt Examples and demo وجود دارد که هر چیزی را که می خواهید در آنجا به همراه Source کد ها و  document آن وجود دارد ، حتما از آن استفاده کنید و یا از سایر منابع کد باز .

----------


## sang9111

مثلا یکی از مشکلاتی که به شدت برمی خورم بعضی تابع ها است که اصلا توضیح مناسبی براشون وجود نداره به علت گستردگی QT  که باعث گیج شدن می شن یا رابطه اشیا با هم که به جز یک اشاری کوچک چیزه دیگری وجود نداره ارث بریشون و غیره.....

----------


## sang9111

در سایت QT  یه pdf  در رابطه با ارث بریشون پیدا کردم

----------


## ICEMAN

سلام ... 
من جدیدا یه کتاب dl کردم به نام Windows via C++‎ فوق العاده کتاب خوبیه مطالبش شامل ویندوز ویستا و سرور 2008 هم میشه 
پیشنهاد میکنم بخونیدش

----------

